# Wtf riu?



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Seriously need to get on fixing the mobile application, its a paid app so really should work functionally. Heres the new problem with the app other than participated posts not showing up and not being able to send images via pm. I cant upload a new avatar because this app, that seems to be put together by a retard, isnt on the current upgrade of tapatalk. Wtf i have several other forums i did not have to pay for their mobile application on the same tapatalk software that all work 100 times better than the paid riu app. Its been several months since the change over and nothing has been done. I wouldnt complain except i paid for an app. And i feel like when you pay for something it should work better than free things on the same service. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Here is the dialogue.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree. Fix your shit RIU... making the community pay for a app..... shame on you yah schmucks


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heres my participated tab for the past 6 years ive participated.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a mobile version on My smartphone, and I never paid for an RIU app.

I am blogging using the mobile version of RIU, on My smartphone, right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Here are my only options in pm. Notice no attach image to body.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> I agree. Fix your shit RIU... making the community pay for a app..... shame on you yah schmucks


I didnt mind paying for the app when it worked. I support the site. But making the app a paid for application, it should work functionally. And it definitely should be upgraded so that it works at all.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Im gonna try to keep bumping this up to the top of the timeline until something is done.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have a mobile version on My smartphone, and I never paid for an RIU app.
> 
> I am blogging using the mobile version of RIU, on My smartphone, right now.
> 
> ~PEACE~


This is the actual app from the site, but its on the tapatalk server now so you can get it for free. Regardless, it should work especially the paid version.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Fixed bugs my ass and my picture above proves its not the latest version of the software.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 14, 2014)

android browser. Fuck apps.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> android browser. Fuck apps.


All my forum apps except this paid one work splendidly.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Why do the developers here suck so bad.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 14, 2014)

The forum app for GC always crashes on me. I don't really use the apps because I prefer a browser.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 14, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Why do the developers here suck so bad.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Probably smoking shitty weed.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> The forum app for GC always crashes on me. I don't really use the apps because I prefer a browser.


Mp and ck and mycto and everything else i have works. I havent had too many problems with gcs.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heres the developing company.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

How does riu hire a company that the only app its ever built is this one which is just stolen tapatalk architecture renamed.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Also no storefront, no staff listed. Like essentially paying someone for nothing.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2014)

alright i realize this is an issue because you do have to pay for this
however admin is the only one who deals with the app services, i have reported it to him and thats about all i can do at this point is wait until he gets back to me on me

what i suggest is unistall the app and use the regular web page on your mobile, and youll be able to upload photos


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 15, 2014)

whats the big deal about phones anyways i don't get it


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> alright i realize this is an issue because you do have to pay for this
> however admin is the only one who deals with the app services, i have reported it to him and thats about all i can do at this point is wait until he gets back to me on me
> 
> what i suggest is unistall the app and use the regular web page on your mobile, and youll be able to upload photos


Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## vro (Nov 16, 2014)

i agree fuck phones all anyone does is look at them and go on facebook and text each other and they look like idiots walking around like that all day FUCK PHONES!!!!!!11


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 16, 2014)

yeah i really don't need the ability to talk to ppl whenever i want, i'll just call ppl and go on fb from home on my lap top makes no difference to me, i hate how everybody has em now a days


----------

